# URGENT! Sam ate salt!



## crzy_brunette77 (May 19, 2009)

I was walking Sam today and someone had thrown out some salt packets. Before I could say "leave it" he wolfed down two. That's about 3-4ml of salt! He's had lots of water and isn't acting unusual (he was sleepy before the walk as he always is in the morning and he is once again asleep now). My vet is closed today and I'm home without the car, so I'll have to wait until at least 4:00 pm if I need to get to another vet.

I'm worried about hyponatremia and edema of the brain (I did some googling and this is apparently one of the worries with salt overdose)! Did he consume enough salt for this (he's about 13.6 lbs currently and 1 year old)?? Should I call a pet taxi and get us to the e-vet?? He has no symptoms for now (he's just thirsty and he's burping but no change in acitvity, diarhea, vomiting, etc) but I'm worried that if I wait too long, he'll get critical. PLEASE HELP!


----------



## Poly (Sep 19, 2007)

You are right to be concerned. Although salt intoxication in dogs is not common, it is not impossible.

Symptoms of salt intoxication are a rapid onset of a wobbly gait, falling over, disorientation, coma, seizures and, ultimately, death. Rapid and aggressive treatment is required once symptoms develop. If you see even one of those symptoms develop, get to an emergency vet clinic *immediately*. Time is of the essence.

Even if you do not see any symptoms, it doesn't necessarily mean that all is well. Call your vet right now and alert him to the situation. If you don't get a callback telling you what to do, get Sam to a vet facility as soon as you can arrange transportation - they will run a blood profile and some other tests and decide on what treatment, if any, may be necessary.

I'm sorry that this happened. I hope that all turns out OK for you and Sam.


----------



## BentletheYentle (Oct 6, 2008)

Call your vet. They can tell you if its urgent enough that you need to go now. I hope everything turns out ok!


----------



## crzy_brunette77 (May 19, 2009)

So I called a vet clinic nearby since my normal vet is closed today. They were VERY helpful! The vet researched this and then called me back within the half hour to update me. She said he should be fine since that amount of salt shouldn't be toxic for him. She just said to limit his access to water so he doesn't gorge himself and upset salt-water balances in his body. He hasn't had any symptoms and is being a good although rather sleepy boy (typical for Sam, he doesn't really wake up until at least after noon). I'm to keep watching him and bring him in if he starts being lethargic, very nauseous, peeing too much, etc.


----------



## RonE (Feb 3, 2007)

I'm not wanting to pick on the OP, but the word URGENT in a forum topic title makes no sense at all.

If you have even a vague notion that the situation might be urgent, you should be calling the vet or e-vet first - not posting on dog forums.


----------



## crzy_brunette77 (May 19, 2009)

I had actually already called the vet once I posted this. The secretary told me the vet was currently busy and was going to call me back in 15 minutes or so. I'm home alone right now, so I posted mainly to get some of my anxiety out since there is no one else I could call that would understand. It was just something to do to calm myself and get some advice while waiting for the call. In hindsight, I probably shouldn't have said "urgent" but I wanted to attract people's attention to read it!


----------



## Poly (Sep 19, 2007)

crzy_brunette77:

I don't mind you posting "URGENT" because it actually was urgent. 

It would have been nice to tell us you had already called your vet - or any vet - because that _was_ the first thing you should have done. But you were probably nervous about what might happen so you're excused this time 

Sounds like Sam is going to be OK. That's great


----------



## Michiyo-Fir (Jul 25, 2009)

Should be ok. Truffles ate a whole stick of very very salted salami before and she was fine afterwards. I wouldn't be too worried.


----------

